# Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!



## System (21. September 2008)

*Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,660839


----------



## jcc7eq (21. September 2008)

laaaaaaaaangweilig!!!

wo sind denn die Exoten??? 

Ich vermisse in solchen Spielen immer so Kisten, die sonst keiner fahren würde, weil sie optisch einfach nach nix aussehen, dafür aber unter der Motorhaube einige hundert muntere Pferdchen auf ihre Entfesselung warten. Understatement! So Autos, die den Passanten erst auf den zweiten Blick die Kinnlade auf den Asphalt schmettern. 

Die auf den Bildern dargestellte Auswahl ist doch wieder nur der Oberklassen-Reiskocher-Tuning-Einheitsbrei... Laaaaaaaangweilig!


----------



## hightake (21. September 2008)

*blur(ps)*, ups Entschuldigung.


----------



## JohnnyGundam (21. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				jcc7eq am 21.09.2008 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> laaaaaaaaangweilig!!!
> 
> wo sind denn die Exoten???
> 
> ...




An was denkst du denn da so für Farhzeuge???? In NFS Carbon gabs auch die sogenanten "Exoten" , damit waren ja mehr Europäische Fahrzeuge gemeint als Exoten in dem Sinne.
Hoffe mal das der Lotus Elise mit dabei ist. Der kleine is voll cool


----------



## kavoven (21. September 2008)

*AW:*

Hoffentlich ist das Spiel lang genug... ich brauch den A3, den R8 und alle Porsches umbedingt...


----------



## Italiano87 (21. September 2008)

*AW:*

endlich....endlichhhhhhhh ist es soweit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faZe (21. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				jcc7eq am 21.09.2008 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Die auf den Bildern dargestellte Auswahl ist doch wieder nur der Oberklassen-Reiskocher-Tuning-Einheitsbrei... Laaaaaaaangweilig!


Also ich sehe hier zur Hälfte Audi, BMW, Porsche.. Und ein Lancer und ein alter Toyota lassen das auch nicht zum Oberklassen-Reiskocher-Tuning-Einheitsbrei verkommen 

Will den S5 und den R8


----------



## Optimu5Prime (21. September 2008)

*AW:*

Irgendwie gefällt mir Rockstars neues Midnight Club besser. Auch Technisch scheint Most Wanted ja schon der Climax gewesen zu sein.


----------



## doceddy (21. September 2008)

*AW:*

Die Strasse erinnert mich an Underground-Teile. Dort war sie auch immer nass


----------



## Crysisheld (21. September 2008)

*AW:*

ich will nen Veyron der macht den R8 platt...


----------



## Martin-124 (21. September 2008)

*AW:*

ich seh gar keine Tunigteile oO


----------



## FreePette (21. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Crysisheld am 21.09.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will nen Veyron der macht den R8 platt...


Vor allem im Preis!


----------



## Homerclon (21. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

EA muss an was anderem gearbeitet haben als an der Grafik, ich seh an den Autos nämlich kein großen unterschied zum Vorgänger.
Das würde Hoffnung machen.


----------



## bernder (22. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				Homerclon am 21.09.2008 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> EA muss an was anderem gearbeitet haben als an der Grafik, ich seh an den Autos nämlich kein großen unterschied zum Vorgänger.
> Das würde Hoffnung machen.


So eine Logik bei EA anzuwenden scheint sehr gewagt


----------



## Nuclear-Warhead (22. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

*sabber* geile autos, mustang gt ftw!  

hoffentlich wird der teil besser als das öde carbon, seit underground 2 und most wanted is nix mehr gescheites da gewesen...


----------



## Hummel-o-War (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Martin-124 am 21.09.2008 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh gar keine Tunigteile oO


 Es wird definitiv Tuning (auch und vor allem Leistungstuning geben)

http://forum.needforspeed.de/t/361.aspx


----------



## Sodala (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Martin-124 am 21.09.2008 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh gar keine Tunigteile oO



Ein NfS ohne Reisschüssel-Tuning, Plastik-Anklebeteile und Kindergarten-Neonröhren? Ein Traum wird war ...

-sodala


----------



## Buster-Kleine (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Sodala am 22.09.2008 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Martin-124 am 21.09.2008 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wieso das??
ich für meinen teil find den tuning part ganz gut. imo sollte ea es aber so umsetzen, das man nich zum (optik-)tuning gezwungen wird um das spiel abzuschließen.

somit wäre ja den befürwortern und den gegnern geholfen. in dem sinne "alles kann, nix muss"

wäre eigentlich das einzig vernünftige. aber ea <-> vernunft? beißt sich n bissl


----------



## ARTNFS (22. September 2008)

*AW:*

"DAS HAT DIE WELT DEFINITIV NOCH NICHT GESEHEN!"


----------



## Homerclon (23. September 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				bernder am 22.09.2008 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 21.09.2008 23:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schrieb ja: *würde* Hoffnung machen. ^^


----------



## Sodala (23. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Buster-Kleine am 22.09.2008 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> imo sollte ea es aber so umsetzen, das man nich zum (optik-)tuning gezwungen wird um das spiel abzuschließen.


Genau das mein ich doch. Seit Jahren warte ich wieder auf ein (wenigstens nach Spieler-Entscheidung) Optiktuning-freies NfS wie anno dunnemal. Es macht IMO einfach keinen Spaß, ausschließlich gegen grotesk vertunte Plastikbomber anzutreten, die aussehen, als wären sie der Manga-Umsetzung von 2 Fast 2 Furious entsprungen.
DIe Hoffnung auf eine anspruchsvolle Steuerung wie bei NfSorsche (kennt das hier überhaupt noch jemand?) habe ich ja schon längst aufgegeben.



			
				Buster-Kleine am 22.09.2008 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> wäre eigentlich das einzig vernünftige. aber ea <-> vernunft? beißt sich n bissl



Tjaaa, das ist das Problem hihi 

-sodala


----------



## minq (23. September 2008)

*AW:*

Man wird auch nirgendswo gezwungen sein Auto optisch aufzurüsten. Du kannst mit deinem normalen Porsche Cayman durch die Gegend fahren ohne was daran zu machen und trotzdem gewinnen. Nur manche (vermutlich über 90 mögen es ihrer Karre ein wenig Pepp zu verleihen. Und die die anspruchsvolle Steuerung wie bei Porsche war eher ein Ausreißer, da das nämlich absolut gar nicht zum NFS-Style gehört. Ich hab auch sehr gerne 2-4 gezockt aber mein Lieblingsteil war bisher Most Wanted. Wenn du was anspruchsvolles willst spiel Colin McRae (mcaht auch sehr viel Spaß, habs selber gespielt) oder GTR.


----------



## Sodala (24. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				minq am 23.09.2008 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Man wird auch nirgendswo gezwungen sein Auto optisch aufzurüsten. Du kannst mit ...



Es geht ja nicht nur ums eigene Auto - wenn ich gegen sechs Plastikbomber antreten muss, dann machts einfach keinen Spaß. Ganz zu schweigen von dem nervigen Getto-erkämpfDirDeinenPlatzaufderStraße-Graffitti-blabla. Und die 90 Prozent, von denen Du sprichst, sind wohl unter denen zu suchen, die sich NfS überhaupt noch kaufen.
Ein "Ausreißer" war Porsche vielleicht - wenn man die heutigen NfS-Teile mit einbezieht. Kann man DIr aber nicht ankreiden: offensichtlich hast Du die erste Version nicht gespielt.
Aber die ganze Diskutiererei hilft nix: ein anspruchsvolles "Auto-Genießer"-Spiel, wie es sie für XBox und PS3 gibt (Gotham Racing, GT4), ist für den PC weit und breit nicht zu sehen. McRae und GTR kann man eben nicht vergleichen mit NfS - auch wenn das seit acht Jahren gemacht wird und langsam nervt. Wenn's keine auto, motor und sport zu kaufen gibt, such ich mit stattdessen auch nicht einfach die nächste Tuning-Zeitschrift, weil da auch vierrädrige Gefährte abgebildet sind.
Die Grundidee bis NfS5 war, einen möglichst realistisches, hochwertiges Rennspiel mit schicken Autos zu entwickeln - und solch ein Spiel gibt es für den PC nicht mehr.
Schade, dass EA hier nicht im Forum aktiv ist und meine Wünsche von den Augen abliest 

-sodala


----------



## Drexau (25. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich wuensche mir ein Gran Turismo auf dem PC, aber da kann ich lange warten...


----------



## humar1 (26. September 2008)

*AW:*

Das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe ist sehr ansprechend. Ich will keine Grafikbombe ala Crysis. Ich will mir keinen neuen super Rechner kaufen müssen, nur um NFS spielen zu können. Die Autos sehen genial aus und die Umgebung sieht mehr als in Ordnung aus. Das Spiel soll flüssig laufen und sollte technisch ausgereift sein. Ich will auch keine Werbeexsese mehr die verschleiern sollen, dass das Spiel nur halb fertig ist.


----------



## herrtim82 (27. September 2008)

*AW:*

"Die Grundidee bis NfS5 war, einen möglichst realistisches, hochwertiges Rennspiel mit schicken Autos zu entwickeln - und solch ein Spiel gibt es für den PC nicht mehr."

Die Grundidee von NFS war nie ein realistisches Spiel zu machen. Die ersten Teile waren reinstes arcade racing.


----------



## hightake (27. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				herrtim82 am 27.09.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Grundidee bis NfS5 war, einen möglichst realistisches, hochwertiges Rennspiel mit schicken Autos zu entwickeln - und solch ein Spiel gibt es für den PC nicht mehr."
> 
> Die Grundidee von NFS war nie ein realistisches Spiel zu machen. Die ersten Teile waren reinstes arcade racing.



NFS hatte in allen Teilen nur ein Ziel: Arcade Action,
und das ist meist auch gut bis befriedigend gelungen.


----------



## MichaelG (27. September 2008)

*AW:*

Mal abgesehen von NFS Porsche waren alles Arcaderacer. Für damalige Verhältnisse war NFS Porsche jedoch eher Richtung Fahrphysik gestrickt.


----------



## kamelle (27. September 2008)

*AW:*

NfS-Porsche war vorallem der vermutlich beste Teil der Reihe.


----------



## DF2 (27. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				herrtim82 am 27.09.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Grundidee bis NfS5 war, einen möglichst realistisches, hochwertiges Rennspiel mit schicken Autos zu entwickeln - und solch ein Spiel gibt es für den PC nicht mehr."
> 
> Die Grundidee von NFS war nie ein realistisches Spiel zu machen. Die ersten Teile waren reinstes arcade racing.


L O L

Selten etwas DÜMMERES gelesen...echt.

Du scheinst überhaupt keine Ahnung von Need For Speed zu haben.

TNFS und TNFS SE waren reine Rennsimulationen!!! Bei NFS 2 und NFS 2 SE konnte man den Simulationsmodus ebenfalls einschalten!

Need For Speed 5 ist ebenfalls eine Simulation!


----------



## Avenga (27. September 2008)

*AW:*

nfs stand für mich mal für arcadige rennen auf abwechslungsreichen, teils fantastischen strecken mit mehr oder weniger exotischen traumautos.. ferraris, lamborghinis, porsches und anderen exotischen, im rl unbezahlbaren ps-monstern... was will ich da mit den ganzen plastik-karren aus japan usw, den ganzen serienautos oder mittelstandswagen, die man mit plastik, neonlichtern und ähnlichem krempel veschlimmbessern kann? ich denke da mit einem schmerzenden herzen an ein nfs4 zurück, bei dem man nur leistungsupgrades machen konnte(mit dezenten optischen veränderungen), und mit grausen an die leuchtenden plastikspiele à la underground 1 & 2, most wanted(obwohl das eh erträglich war) carbon und jetzt der neueste streich - was auf mich bisher wie ein driver-abklatsch mit plastik-autos wirkt... need for speed, was ist nur aus dir geworden?


----------



## DragonStyler1 (27. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Avenga am 27.09.2008 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> nfs stand für mich mal für arcadige rennen auf abwechslungsreichen, teils fantastischen strecken mit mehr oder weniger exotischen traumautos.. ferraris, lamborghinis, porsches und anderen exotischen, im rl unbezahlbaren ps-monstern... was will ich da mit den ganzen plastik-karren aus japan usw, den ganzen serienautos oder mittelstandswagen, die man mit plastik, neonlichtern und ähnlichem krempel veschlimmbessern kann? ich denke da mit einem schmerzenden herzen an ein nfs4 zurück, bei dem man nur leistungsupgrades machen konnte(mit dezenten optischen veränderungen), und mit grausen an die leuchtenden plastikspiele à la underground 1 & 2, most wanted(obwohl das eh erträglich war) carbon und jetzt der neueste streich - was auf mich bisher wie ein driver-abklatsch mit plastik-autos wirkt... need for speed, was ist nur aus dir geworden?



Jop ich hätt auch gerne wieder ein NFS3 oder NFS4 nur mit moderner Graphik und den neueren Vaarianten der damaligen Fahrzeuge!!! Statt eines Lambo Diablos einen Murcielago LP640 oder Reventon.


----------



## SMB_Horny (27. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich stimme euch zu. Würde auch gerne wieder nen Ferrari durch die Pampa jagen und nicht Vatis Firmenwagen ^^. In NFS1 gabs zwar auch nen Nissan und nen Mazda aber da waren das auch nur die Einstiegsmodelle für den kleinen Geldbeutel. Bei den neuen Spielen gibts ja gar nichts anderes mehr.

TDU war da wesentlich besser. Das Spiel hatte sicher einige nervige Bugs aber an sich war es das was NFS schon lange nicht mehr ist - ein cooles Rennspiel mit sündhaft teuren Luxusschnlitten. Ich hoffe, dass TDU 2 bald rauskommt, denn NFS hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gekauft. Ich hatte NFS1, 2, 3, 4, 5 und 8 (Underground 2) aber davon war ich nach kurzer Zeit so entäuscht, dass ich all die anderen gar nicht mehr gekauft hab - Geldverschwendung!


----------



## Hasamoto (28. September 2008)

*AW:*

Denn fällt auch nix neues mehr ein was Spielwitz angeht

Devenetiv nix Für mich es sei denn ich bin Besoffen und im halbschlaff


----------



## Lordghost (28. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Hasamoto am 28.09.2008 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn fällt auch nix neues mehr ein was Spielwitz angeht
> 
> Devenetiv nix Für mich es sei denn ich bin Besoffen und im halbschlaff


so wie als du diesen text verfasst hast, wa? 

BtT: besser wirds eh nimmer, dafür ist die branche zu sehr aufs geldverdienen aus, ja man hat schon immer damit geld verdient, aber da war doch noch mehr "kommt wir machen ein gutes spiel und verdienen damit geld" als "kommt wir verdienen nen haufen geld mit einem spiel"

nja.... demo gibts ja keine (ofizielle   )

ma guggn ob sichs lohnt.

Blub


----------



## shedao (28. September 2008)

*AW:*

Das Genre der Autorennspiele ist auch eins der ältesten der Branche.....da kann nicht mehr viel kommen, im Grunde hats jede Spielart schon  gegeben.
Die können versuchen die Modi anders zu verknüpfen, in diesem Fall wollen sie wohl ne tolle Hintergrundstory liefern aber im Grunde können sie kaum noch was neues machen. Auch was sie jetzt vorhaben erinnert mich tierisch an "Driver" aber das heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass das NFS: Undercover nicht auch Spaß machen kann.
Wird zwar vermutlich nix für mich, ich steh eher auf Simulationen und die NFS Reihe war zuletzt mit NFSorsche nen Spiel mit simulationsartigem Anspruch, aber für die Arcade Fraktion wirds bestimmt nen lustiges Spiel.


----------



## jcc7eq (28. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JohnnyGundam am 21.09.2008 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> jcc7eq am 21.09.2008 10:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unter Exoten verstehe ich - wie du schon richtig erfasst hast - europäische Fahrzeuge. Von mir aus auch amerikanische Kisten. Jedenfalls insgesamt aus den unteren Preisklassen. Ältere Typen. Ich denke, ein gutes Beispiel liefert hier der Audi S1. Irgendwas, was optisch zuerst mal nach NIX ausschaut (Optik-Tuning okay), in der Basis-Version schon brauchbar rockt und dann in der höchsten oder sogar nur einer höheren Ausbaustufe beim Start hinter sich den Asphalt zusammen schiebt. 

Ich kann nicht aus meiner Haut, ich stehe nunmal auf alte, schrabbelige Pampers-Bomber, aus denen man mit dem selben Geld teilweise mehr rausholen kann, als aus einem sündhaft teuren Watt-weiß-ich-Sportwagen. Nichts kommt cooler, als mit einem alten Passat 'nen Porsche einzuparken.

Understatement!


----------



## JohnnyGundam (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				jcc7eq am 28.09.2008 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> JohnnyGundam am 21.09.2008 10:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jau verstehe was du meinst. Ist schon sau cool mit nem aufgemotzten Familienwagen sportler in Grund und boden zu fahren


----------



## Burner08 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Pagani Zonda, ich kauf das Spiel


----------



## einkaufswagen (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JohnnyGundam am 03.10.2008 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> jcc7eq am 28.09.2008 10:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, aber in Need 4 Speed will ich nicht wirklich nen Passat fahren *lach*


----------



## coolchiller (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Na endlich. Ein '67 Shelby GT500. Da bastel ich mir gleich eine Elinor zusammen


----------



## X-Cage (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Nur wegen dem Pagini und dem Audi R8 wird das Spiel gekauft 
Ich weiß wegen zwei Autos sowas zu sagen ist schon krank aber ich liebe diese Autos einfach


----------



## NOS87 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

hm.. man kann nur hoffen das es besser wird als Pro Street. 

Der Fuhrpark sieht ja schon ganz gut aus. 

Auch wenn da ein kleiner Fehler bei Bild 5 steht...
Das ist ein Gallardo LP560... kein Murcielago 640 ^^ :p


----------



## ElGatoNegro (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Muss man sich wieder ein Boosterpack laden um alle Autos zu haben?! Und außerdem, ich will Bilder vom Carerra GT sehen! LOS!!


----------



## Alf1507 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ElGatoNegro am 11.10.2008 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man sich wieder ein Boosterpack laden um alle Autos zu haben?! Und außerdem, ich will Bilder vom Carerra GT sehen! LOS!!


Wo wäre das Problem? Für Pro Street war das Booster Pack auch kostenlos. Ich hätte jedenfalls nichts dagegen wenn nach dem Release noch neue Autos nachgereicht würden. Eine einigermaßen schnelle Internetverbindung hat doch heutzutage sowieso (fast) jeder.


----------



## Stefan1981 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Es heisst auch Ford Escort Cosworth nicht Corswoth 

Spass beiseite, die Autos sehen irgendwie geschönt aus, kommt zumindest so rüber.
Bin mal gespannt wie es dann am Ende wirklich ist, wenn das Spiel released wird.


mfg


----------



## PC-FREAK345 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Den Golf den könnten sie schon mal weg lassen! Is ja wirklich unreal das so ein kleinwagen mit nem Bugatti oder Lamborgini mithalten kann! Der Golf gehört einfach in kein Rennspiel, bei den Underground teilen mit dem Tuning hab ich mir das eingehn lassen!


----------



## M3ikl (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Sodala am 24.09.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grundidee bis NfS5 war, einen möglichst realistisches, hochwertiges Rennspiel mit schicken Autos zu entwickeln - und solch ein Spiel gibt es für den PC nicht mehr.
> Schade, dass EA hier nicht im Forum aktiv ist und meine Wünsche von den Augen abliest



Evtl. ist EA ja im Forum aktiv, denn scheinbar machen sie immer genau das nicht was die eingefleischten Fans der ersten Teile haben wollen.
Da ich EA nicht überfordern will wäre wenigstens ein kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung, die Hupe wieder einzubauen.
NFS Porsche hat ja in dem Bereich Maßstäbe gesetzt, endlich durfte man den Blinker benutzen.
Einen Wiederholungsmodus dürften sie aber schon langsam mal zum Standard erklären, sowas ist doch bei einem Rennspiel pflicht.
Gegen etwas mehr Präsentation der Autos hätte ich auch nix einzuwenden. Das war ja in TNFS richtig genial, wo man u.A. auch Präsentationsvideos sehen konnte, u.A. von Richard Garriots Lamborghini Diablo SV und dem Ferrari 512 TR von Chris Roberts.
Doch sowas wirds wohl heute nicht mehr geben. Leider.

Gruß, M3ikl


----------



## BleDrajor (11. Oktober 2008)

*...*



			
				M3ikl am 11.10.2008 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. ist EA ja im Forum aktiv, denn scheinbar machen sie immer genau das nicht was die eingefleischten Fans der ersten Teile haben wollen.
> Da ich EA nicht überfordern will wäre wenigstens ein kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung, die Hupe wieder einzubauen.
> NFS Porsche hat ja in dem Bereich Maßstäbe gesetzt, endlich durfte man den Blinker benutzen.
> Einen Wiederholungsmodus dürften sie aber schon langsam mal zum Standard erklären, sowas ist doch bei einem Rennspiel pflicht.
> ...



Hey, ich bin genau Deiner Meinung. Ich habe zwar leider nie TNfS gespielt aber bei NfS 2 angefangen und war genauso begeistert von der Fahrzeugvorstellung. Sogar Firmengeschichten wurden von einem richtig guten Sprecher erzählt. Das waren noch Zeiten...
NfS 4 und NfS 5 sind für mich die beiden besten Teile der NfS-Serie.
Und eine Wiederholung ist nun wirklich in allen Rennspielen außer NfS Standard geworden. Schade...


----------



## Sir-B (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Sodala am 24.09.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grundidee bis NfS5 war, einen möglichst realistisches, hochwertiges Rennspiel mit schicken Autos zu entwickeln - und solch ein Spiel gibt es für den PC nicht mehr.
> Schade, dass EA hier nicht im Forum aktiv ist und meine Wünsche von den Augen abliest


Kauf dir doch GRID, Need for Speed steht heute halt für Underground-Racing, EA wird wohl kaum ein realistisches NFS auf den Markt bringen, solange sie mit Underground Erfolg haben.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge das Underground-NFS gegenüber irgendwelchen Rundkursen und viele tun dies genauso. 
NFS ist nunmal das einzig brauchbare Racinggame mit diesem Setting, deshalb wird es von mir und vielen anderen weiterhin gekauft. Das heisst nicht, dass ich Spiele wie GT5 oder GRID nicht kaufe, aber dieses Underground-Feeling hat einfach mehr Flair.


----------



## trayo (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Darf ich kurz Lachen? Ein Golf kostet mehr als ein Mustang? Das verwirrt mich irgendwie...


----------



## Slanzi (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				trayo am 11.10.2008 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich kurz Lachen? Ein Golf kostet mehr als ein Mustang? Das verwirrt mich irgendwie...




Nein das stimmt.
Den Serienmustang mit 300 PS bekommste ab 19900$.
Die werben extra damit, dass es das billigste Auto in der Klasse ist.

Natürlich nur in den USA.


----------



## Butchnass (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Die Bilder vom schwarzen RX-8 sehen echt gut aus, fast wie meiner in Natura. Weiß zwar nicht genau für was er in den USA verkauft wird, aber vermute dass der Preis auch dort nicht ganz stimmt. Aber ist ja nur ein Spiel und somit wird es schon Sinn haben wie sie die Preise aufstellen.


----------



## Manexus (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

... '06 Lamborghini Murcielago LP640... Bild 17 zeigt jawohl einen Lambo LP560 !
tse tse tse


----------



## Mentor501 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Wow, die Wagenmodelle stehen denen von GRID kaum nach.
Also ich für meinen Teil hohle mir das spiel sowieso, da ich damals Most Wanted irgendwie verpasst habe.
Naja, aufjedenfall hübsche Wägelchen!


----------



## str0m (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Seit Hot Pursuit 2 wurde die NfS Serie ja immer schlechter.. aber Undercover ist das erste Spiel seit langem welches das alte NfS Flair zurückbringt!

NfS Undercover is bringin sexy back!


----------



## VictoryCount (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Sieht meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz schlecht aus. Aber das bei eitel Sonnenschein die Strasse (fast) immer nass ist... naja, ist wohl damit die Grafik etwas mehr hergibt.
Abgesehen von der Grafik, kann man nur hoffen dass es auch wirklich wieder ein bisschen "back to the roots" ist. Was ich allerdings zu bezweifeln wage.


----------



## Domingu (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Wieso nie Bentleys ?! 
Na gut, mit einem CLS Amg ist es sowieso schon gekauft.


----------



## Peter23 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				PC-FREAK345 am 11.10.2008 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Golf den könnten sie schon mal weg lassen! Is ja wirklich unreal das so ein kleinwagen mit nem Bugatti oder Lamborgini mithalten kann! Der Golf gehört einfach in kein Rennspiel, bei den Underground teilen mit dem Tuning hab ich mir das eingehn lassen!



och mit 250 PS und Allradantrieb wird es als Anfängerauto in dem Spiel reichen.


----------



## Bullet-07 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

als einstieg ins spiel find ich den golf eigentlich auch immer ganz nett...


----------



## thor2101 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Und wieder nicht den Hauch eines grauen Asphalts. Immer ist die Straße braun! Viel zu braun! Ich kapier nicht, wie EA sowas machen kann. MW hatte ja schon einen gewöhnungsbedürftigen Braunfilter, aber das hier toppt alles! Ich will grauen Asphalt!!!!!!!


----------



## hawkytonk (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Wer kommt eigentlich auf die beknackte Idee, solche Autos wie einen alten Ford Escort in ein Spiel ein zu bauen, bei dem es um Rennen mit Luxussportwagen geht? Wer will schon mit so einem Auto rummfahren, wenn er doch einen ausgefallen alten Oldtimer von Shelby GT oder einen Bugatti Veyron fahren kann (den ich bisher in keinem Spiel gefunden habe - dabei würde der alle anderen Staub schlucken lassen)!? 
Ich meine, bei Spielen wie GranTourismo kann ich es ja noch verstehen - dort gibt es ja auch hunderte von Autos, so dass jeder sein Lieblingsauto, selbst wenn es irgend ne alte Möhre sein sollte, fahren kann. Aber bei NFS?  

(Wer hatte eigentlich die tolle Idee, das Luxuswagen-Konzept gegen das Irgend-ne-gepimpte-Straßenkarre-Konzept zu  wechseln? Lag es an den Konkurrenten? Die gibts in der aktuell angesiedelten Rubrik ja auch genügend. Vllt. sollte sich EA mal ernsthafte Gedanken über einen Namenswechsel machen, damit der Titel wieder passt. NFT, wäre ganz gut [=Need For Tuning].)


----------



## Moemo (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Sind bisher schicke Flitzer, mal gespannt, ob ich's mir für PC oder PS3 hole.


----------



## dieaerztefan351 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Sollte es nicht mal wieder einen Ferrari geben? Ich erinnere mich vage, dass auf einer der Auto-Listen der Ferrari Enzo stand. Warum gibt es davon noch keine Bilder?  Den VW Golf hat wohl mittlerweile jeder schon mal gesehen.


----------



## trottel07 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

lol @ bild11
geile Grafik


----------



## Ihr (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				hawkytonk am 17.10.2008 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kommt eigentlich auf die beknackte Idee, solche Autos wie einen alten Ford Escort in ein Spiel ein zu bauen, bei dem es um Rennen mit Luxussportwagen geht? Wer will schon mit so einem Auto rummfahren, wenn er doch einen ausgefallen alten Oldtimer von Shelby GT oder einen Bugatti Veyron fahren kann (den ich bisher in keinem Spiel gefunden habe - dabei würde der alle anderen Staub schlucken lassen)!?
> Ich meine, bei Spielen wie GranTourismo kann ich es ja noch verstehen - dort gibt es ja auch hunderte von Autos, so dass jeder sein Lieblingsauto, selbst wenn es irgend ne alte Möhre sein sollte, fahren kann. Aber bei NFS?
> 
> (Wer hatte eigentlich die tolle Idee, das Luxuswagen-Konzept gegen das Irgend-ne-gepimpte-Straßenkarre-Konzept zu  wechseln? Lag es an den Konkurrenten? Die gibts in der aktuell angesiedelten Rubrik ja auch genügend. Vllt. sollte sich EA mal ernsthafte Gedanken über einen Namenswechsel machen, damit der Titel wieder passt. NFT, wäre ganz gut [=Need For Tuning].)



Gäbe es in NFS keine Autos wie den Ford Escort Cosworth muesste man ja wohl zwangsweise mit einem teurem Auto anfangen was nicht wirklich zur Story passt. Außerdem dem ist doch gar kein reiz mehr da das Spiel zu spielen wenn man von Anfang an einen Bugatti Veyron fahren koennte. So kann man sich Stück fuer Stück zu seinem Traumwagen vor arbeiten, was das Spiel um einiges interressanter macht.
Zum Tuning: es gibt halt Leute die auf das Tuning stehen. Was auch verständlich, da sie so ihre Wagen individuell gestalten können. Dabei kann einem Autofreak der Wagen sogar, etwa wie einem WoW spieler sein Avatar, ans Herz wachsen und das Spiel damit noch viel interessanter machen. Außerdem gibt das Tuning dem Spiel abwechslung vom ganzen Rennen fahren. Ohne das Tuning muesste man also Stunden lang Rennen fahren um ein neues Auto zu bekommen, anstatt nach ein paar minuten wieder das Erfolgserlebnis beim tunen deines Wagens zu bekommen.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 11.10.2008 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ElGatoNegro am 11.10.2008 09:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Pro Street gab es afaik nur einen Patch der wenige Fahrzeuge nachlieferte. Für die Konsolen gab es richtige Booster Paks zum Bezahlen, in denen Autos enthalten sind, die z.B. in der PC Version bereits halb-fertig enthalten sind.


----------



## hawkytonk (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ihr am 17.10.2008 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> hawkytonk am 17.10.2008 09:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab je nicht gesagt, dass, man von Anfang an das beste Auto fahren können soll, nur dass man sich vielleicht mehr auf ausgefallenere Wagen stützen sollte, als 'massenweise' auf Normalo-Kisten. Man könnte genauso gut auch einen Oldtimer oder eine ältere Limosine fahren - dass fährt auch nicht jeder und ist im Vergleich zu einem neueren Lamborgini nicht so teuer. Und selbst wenn die Kisten teuer sind - na und. Es geht doch um die Besonderheit der Wagen, und nicht darum, Geld zu sparen. Da muss man halt das Kapital angleichen.

Und zum Tuning: Ist ja schön, wenn es drin ist - doch nicht, wenn es andere Aspekte ersetzen soll. Wenn weniger oder kaum Luxuswagen fahrbar sind, ich aber großartig Wagen XY-08/15 bis zum umfallen pimpen kann, ist das für mich kein Ersatz. 
... Nervig ist doch aber vor allem das Verändern-bis-zum-geht-nicht-mehr. Das geht es nicht um Tuning / Verbesserung der Fahrzeugeigenschaften durch bessere Teile, sondern nur um optische Veränderungen. Warum muss ich einen schönen Porsche durch hässlich kitschigen Effektlack o. ä. verschandeln. Entweder der Wagen gefällt mir so wie er ist, oder nehme halt einen anderen.


----------



## snowman1978 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

GranTurismo war eh das mass aller dinge ich kann mich noch gut erinnern wie ich mit Freunden stundenlang gefahren bin um den nächsten Führerschein zu bekommen einfach nur genial.
NfS ist ganz ok aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Ihr (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				hawkytonk am 17.10.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr am 17.10.2008 13:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Massenweise normalo Kisten? In einem Punkt kann ich dich ja verstehen: Wer will schon einen Corolla GTS fahren oder einen Golf IV\V\VI oder noch schlimmer einen Fiat Grande Punto? Aber der Ford Escort Cosworth ist nun wirklich keine normalo Kiste, genau wie der Golf R32! Der Ford ist immerhin Baujahr 90´, relativ selten (oder hast du schon mal einen irgendwo gesehen?) und hat immerhin 220 PS. Der Golf hat sogar 250 Pferdestärken. Alles in allem: normalo ist für mich anders! 
Noch mal zum Thema Tuning: Warum sollte man sich über rein äuserliches Tuning aufregen? Wenn man es nicht mag dann lässt man es halt! Und wer darauf steht der verändert seinen Wagen eben bis ins kleinste Detail. Mal abegesehen von Underground 2, ist das doch überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## JohnnyGundam (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

ich wette der noch unbekoannte wagen ist ein ami. ich finde der hatt was von nem mustang... mal schauen


----------



## NukeEliminator (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ein Shelby Ultimate Aero TT wäre geil


----------



## Jojoselavi (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

ganz nette Fahrzeuge dabei 
ich würde es aber begrüßen, wenn EA endlich mal weniger Japaner und dafür mehr Europäer oder Amis im Angebot hätte, mal abgesehen von den Muscle Cars...


----------



## megagamer100 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

den BMW M6 finde ich ist nicht schlecht, sieht gut aus.


----------



## ShiftyNB (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

wär doch ma geil wenn es paar deutsche karren aus den 80 - 90er zum download geben würde!
z.b. bmw e30 e36 ,w190 evo, calibra, 2er golf........!!!!!


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JohnnyGundam am 17.10.2008 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wette der noch unbekoannte wagen ist ein ami. ich finde der hatt was von nem mustang... mal schauen



Naja, nen Mustang geheimzuhalten wäre schon etwas seltsam ... es muss etwas Neueres sein. Ich habe die Vermutung, dass es dieser hier ist ... vielleicht in einer etwas getunten Version: Dodge Challenger Concept

Wobei ... wenn ich mir die Front anschaue, müsste da schon sehr viel modifiziert worden sein. Vielleicht ist es doch ein Mustang GTR


----------



## stamper1989 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Most Wanted war geil.. Das hier wird geiL !!! Neue Autos ... Mit Tuning uuuunnd der Art von Most Wanted ? is Hamma meiner meinung nach


----------



## jonny72 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

die Grafik sieht soooo gut aus. Das Spiel kann nur DER Hammer werden!


----------



## Jojoselavi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

abwarten...das Vorfreuden-Echo bei Carbon und Pro Street war ähnlich...


----------



## Lordghost (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

leider werden keine NfS teile mehr geil, nur noch für die: "boa ey geile grafik alta, geile tuning alda!" kiddis wird NfS gemacht ^^

ich wär mal für ein Porsche remake 

Blub


----------



## toonyTO (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

alsoo.....
ich fand ja carbon, most wanted un pro street sooooo schlecht.......
ich werd mir undercover holen....
aba nur weil ich z.B. NFS III geliebt habe......
wie wärs ma mit back to basics????
lieber ne schlechte grafik als ein im gameplay total schlechtest spiel!!!
mfg


----------



## smart (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Also mein lieblingsspiel der Reihe war Need for Speed 4 Brennender Asphalt, danach kam nur noch schrott, außerdem wer will in einen Pc-Spiel nen gammel Auto wie VW oder Mitsubishi fahren, das hat man doch schon im Real-Life wo sind die Ferraris?


----------



## Jojoselavi (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				toonyTO am 21.10.2008 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> alsoo.....
> ich fand ja carbon, most wanted un pro street sooooo schlecht.......
> ich werd mir undercover holen....


unlogisch, denn Undercover wird wohl Most Wanted sehr ähneln   

@smart: Ferraris vermisse ich auch, schon seit langer Zeit


----------



## Avenga (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Jojoselavi am 22.10.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> toonyTO am 21.10.2008 23:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na eigentlich muss man eh froh sein, sonst müsste man ein schönes auto mit diversen plastikteilen verschandeln...


----------



## Jojoselavi (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Avenga am 22.10.2008 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Jojoselavi am 22.10.2008 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...dazu müsste es wieder ein NFS ohne Tuning geben. Kann ich mir aber in den nächsten Jahren kaum vorstellen...


----------



## MoritzPilath (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Jojoselavi am 22.10.2008 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Avenga am 22.10.2008 13:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wiso ohne Tuning? Man kann doch nen Ferrari Tunen oder nicht


----------



## Jojoselavi (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MoritzPilath am 22.10.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Jojoselavi am 22.10.2008 13:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kann man, sollte man aber alleine aufgrund des guten Geschmacks aber eher nicht.   
An solch einem Auto gibt´s eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu verbessern, während sich Durchschnittsautos wie ein Golf oder Mazda 3 dafür deutlich besser eignen.


----------



## TechnoMan (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

So hab mich hier eben mal durchgelesen.. 
Ich versteh nicht ganz warum hier so viele Leute über NfS ablästern "ich will dies, ich will jenes!!!". 
Man sollte nicht vergessen , dass sich jedes Spiel laufend weiterentwickelt. Das nennt man nämlich Marketing. Wenn die Macher von NfS nämlich *nur* solche wie Brennender Asphalt, Hot Pursuit auf den Markt gebracht hätten, hättet ihr diese nicht mehr gekauft weil es schlicht laaaaaaangweilig geworden wäre. Darum finde ich war Underground und Underground 2 kein schlechter NEU Wind - der alles mal so richtig aufgefrischt hat. Die wohlgemerkt Anlehner an "Fast and the Furious" waren, was ebenfalls eine Marketingstrategie ist.
Most Wanted dagegen, schaffte wieder den Sprung zurück. Wie ihr sieht kommt immer wieder was Neues, da solltet Ihr echt mal Zufrieden sein und euch lieber mal freuen, dass sich die Leute Mühe geben euch Wünsche zu erfüllen.

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, hier sind wahrscheinlich 99,9% männliche Individuen vertreten, dann darfs doch auch ein bisschen Tuning sein oder etwa nicht!


----------



## DragonStyler1 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Der angegeben Preis für den Veyron ist ja wohl ein Witz. Der kostet in € schon 1.000.000 da wird er in den USA auch nicht weniger kosten.
btw. einVeyron hat 4 turbolader...


----------



## Avenga (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				TechnoMan am 22.10.2008 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, hier sind wahrscheinlich 99,9% männliche Individuen vertreten, dann darfs doch auch ein bisschen Tuning sein oder etwa nicht!



soll das heissen, das tuning männlich ist oder es männlich ist, sich für tuning zu interessieren?


----------



## Nodhead (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				Avenga am 23.10.2008 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> TechnoMan am 22.10.2008 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde Tuning ist eher die Kompensation eines Mangels, welcher von Frauen aber eher in Form von knappen Klamotten eingesetzt wird.


----------



## domutaddel (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				DragonStyler1 am 23.10.2008 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Der angegeben Preis für den Veyron ist ja wohl ein Witz. Der kostet in € schon 1.000.000 da wird er in den USA auch nicht weniger kosten.
> btw. einVeyron hat 4 turbolader...



sicherlich richtig, wurde im spiel aber vermutlich aus gründen des balacings verbilligt...halt ich auch für verechtigt


----------



## SteveatMC (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Der Ford GT sieht recht vernünftig aus, aber britisches Understatement sieht anders aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jojoselavi (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				SteveatMC am 26.10.2008 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ford GT sieht recht vernünftig aus, aber britisches Understatement sieht anders aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die Farbe...


----------



## SteveatMC (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				Jojoselavi am 26.10.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> die Farbe...



Wenns denn nur die Farbe wäre... das gesamte Auto ist verschandelt


----------



## Jojoselavi (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				SteveatMC am 26.10.2008 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jojoselavi am 26.10.2008 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stimmt...aber das ist NFS, da sieht man leider öfters solche Kisten


----------



## Lion2k7 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Irgentwie sehen die so aus, als wenns Spielzeug wäre...und auch so detailarm hmm


----------



## jcc7eq (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				PC-FREAK345 am 11.10.2008 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Golf den könnten sie schon mal weg lassen! Is ja wirklich unreal das so ein kleinwagen mit nem Bugatti oder Lamborgini mithalten kann! Der Golf gehört einfach in kein Rennspiel, bei den Underground teilen mit dem Tuning hab ich mir das eingehn lassen!



Schonmal was von Dahlbäck gehört? Sag mir nochmal, daß es ein Golf nicht mit Bugatti und so aufnehmen kann! Such einfach mal nach "Dahlbäck Golf"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRpdmFUYaCQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPLbMWxjo7Y&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_RY86k0HBU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kToSG3qWerw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNFfCiG_GIE&feature=related

In der Kiste steckt eine 900PS Audi 5Zylinder Maschine. Und an den Sound kommt auch keiner dran!


----------



## ViktorVal (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				jcc7eq am 27.10.2008 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> PC-FREAK345 am 11.10.2008 10:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schonmal was von Straßenlage gehört?
Versuch mal mit dem Ding bei mehr als Parkplatzgeschwindigkeit ne Kurve zu nehmen. Da wirst du sehen was der tolle 900-PS-Dahlbäck-Motor und der geile Sound bringt - nämlich nada. 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass du froh sein kannst, wenn bei einer derart überzüchteten Maschine der Motor auch nur ein Rennen lang hält


----------



## Jojoselavi (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				jcc7eq am 27.10.2008 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> PC-FREAK345 am 11.10.2008 10:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es gibt auch Supras mit weit mehr als 1000 PS. Und? Leistung alleine zählt nicht. Außerdem kannste das bei fast jedem Auto machen, wenn es das mitmacht. Mit dem Serienmodell hat es dann rein gar nichts mehr zu tun. Und da wären wir beim Punkt, der Veyron ist Serie und nichts anderes...


----------



## Boesor (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				jcc7eq am 27.10.2008 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Kiste steckt eine 900PS Audi 5Zylinder Maschine. Und an den Sound kommt auch keiner dran!



Wow, 900 PS, dann müsste der ja ungefähr doppelt so schnell wie ein DTM Fahrzeug um die Rennstrecke ballern....oder vielleicht doch nicht?


----------



## Slanzi (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				Lion2k7 am 27.10.2008 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgentwie sehen die so aus, als wenns Spielzeug wäre...und auch so detailarm hmm



Also ich finde die Wagen vom Detailreichtum absolut geil.
Und wie Spielzeug siehts auch nicht gerade aus, ich finde sogar das sie's diesmal nicht mal mit Bloom und HDR so schlimm übertreiben.


----------



## Slanzi (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Was isn da mit Bild 21? So unscharf.
Ist das ein Fahrzeug das wieder gestrichen wurde?


----------



## FreePette (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				Slanzi am 28.10.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Was isn da mit Bild 21? So unscharf.
> Ist das ein Fahrzeug das wieder gestrichen wurde?


lesen hilft!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Freu Ich mich, wenn das Spiel bei Mir ist und Ich die ganzen Autos ohne optische "Verbesserungen" sehen kann.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Der alte GT-R ist dabei! *freu*


----------



## Slanzi (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				FreePette am 28.10.2008 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Slanzi am 28.10.2008 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah ja hätte ich lesen können, hätte man aber auch etwas netter drauf antworten können aber naja...


----------



## slimbit (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Schade das der gute Audi RS6 nicht dabei ist, der macht doch mit seinen 580 PS alles platt!!!
Da hätte man den RS5 streichen können


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

die need for speed reihe ist für mich schon lange gestorben........bestes need for speed : NFS 2 special edition


----------



## duke3d-fanboy (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 31.10.2008 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> die need for speed reihe ist für mich schon lange gestorben........bestes need for speed : NFS 2 special edition



Oh ja, definitiv das geilste NfS. Ich Idiot hab irgendwann mal die CD verliehen und nie wieder gesehen   

NfS Hot Pursuit 2 war auch endgeil, aber die neuen Teile mit ihrem Tuninggeschisse sind wirklich für´n Arsch.


----------



## SeelenToaster (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 31.10.2008 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> die need for speed reihe ist für mich schon lange gestorben........bestes need for speed : NFS 2 special edition



Oh wie recht du hast... mitm Jaguar XJ220 über die Australienstrecke heizen... harg NEED!!!

Btw auf dem neuen NFS steht DRM und EA... 
Und nun ratet welchen Kunden EA verloren hatt ^^


----------



## X-Cage (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Porsche Carrera GT ich liebe dieses Auto einfach


----------



## CRYSOLDIER (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Als VW-Arbeitnehmer sag ich Porsche am Arsch!!!!! Gott schütze das VWGesetz.^^


----------



## SeelenToaster (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				X-Cage am 01.11.2008 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Porsche Carrera GT ich liebe dieses Auto einfach



Ah haha du bringst mich da auf eine Idee...

Gabs von NFS ned ma nen Porsche sonderteil wo man uralte Porsche aufbaun konnte und damit rumfahren... Gott war das Genial!

Eines der besten "Sonntag mit 50KmH fahr" Simulationen ever


----------



## NinniPieti (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

warum ist die straße immer nass?????


----------



## BigBond007 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

mustang best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boesor (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				CRYSOLDIER am 01.11.2008 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Als VW-Arbeitnehmer sag ich Porsche am Arsch!!!!! Gott schütze das VWGesetz.^^



Das ist zwar eigentlich nicht das Thema, aber das VW Gesetz wird fallen und das muss es auch, staatlicher "Protektionismus" dieser Art ist nicht mehr zu halten. Und Porsche wird ja kaum die VW Werke dichtmachen.


----------



## Nixtot (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Knight Rider 2008 lässt grüssen, sieht aber besser aus als der Shelby der sich zudem noch fährt wie eine Federkernmatratze


----------



## hawkytonk (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				SeelenToaster am 01.11.2008 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> X-Cage am 01.11.2008 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du meinst sicher "NFS Porsche". Ja, das war schlicht genial - auch wenn es nicht jeden angesprochen hatte, wegen der Auswahl aus nur einer Marke. Trotzdem, das Spiel war - wie ich finde - das bisher beste NFS. Das Gameplay, zwischen gefühltem Realismus und trotzdem Arcade, war perfekt, die Optik - zu damaliger Zeit - gut und die Strecken + Missionen haben Spass gemacht. Ach.., ich vergass, dort gab es noch LEISTUNGS-tuning + -upgraden. (Und Verfolgungsjagden mit der Polizei konnte man sich dort auch schon liefern.)  

@Thema: Mustang bleibt Mustang - vielleicht hat diese Editon ein bissl mehr PS unter der Haube, wird sich aber genauso schwer und behäbig fahren wie die normale Ausgabe auch. Ist halt ein typischer Amischlitten - gut beim Gas geben, aber schlecht, wenn es darum geht, um die Kurve fahren zu müssen .


----------



## HYP82 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Ich bin ja echt beeindruckt über den Fuhrpark. Dass es sogar der 08' Scirocco ins Spiel geschafft hat ^^ chick


----------



## hagren (3. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Dodge Viper! *sabber


----------



## schlaubi020478 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Ist das ein Druckfehler? '94 McLaren F1  - Spitzengeschwindigkeit: 236 km/h - Das schafft ja mein Octavia auch, und der war deutlich günstiger! Sollte wohl 336 heißen oder????


----------



## Vegnaa (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

muss wohl...
wenn selbst die popelige schrottlaube von viper srt10 es auf über 300 schafft
und dazu noch 100k günstiger ist
hat sich pcgames wohl mal wieder mit rum bekleckert


----------



## hawkytonk (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				Vegnaa am 04.11.2008 08:25 schrieb:
			
		

> muss wohl...
> wenn selbst die popelige schrottlaube von viper srt10 es auf über 300 schafft
> und dazu noch 100k günstiger ist
> hat sich pcgames wohl mal wieder mit rum bekleckert


Wohl eher 436, hhm!?


----------



## hightake (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Alter Finne, was EA hier für Werbung ausgibt. Kein Wunder das die Pleite machen.


----------



## Peter23 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Doge Viper, Mc Laren F1 viele Autos aus den ersten NEED FOR SPEED,

das gefällt mir


----------



## Ihr (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				hawkytonk am 04.11.2008 08:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Vegnaa am 04.11.2008 08:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geanau gennommen: 391.23 km/h.


----------



## DF2 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Ähhm ein McLaren F1 kostet 1) über 650.000 Euro und fährt 2) ~390 KM/h

http://www.autocar.co.uk/CarReviews/RoadTestsHistory/McLaren-F1-6.0-V12/204160/
http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&client=opera&rls=de&hs=NsN&q=540.000+british+pound+in+euro&btnG=Suche&lr=

Wobei da steht "price as tested 540.000 pfund"....also werden es heutzutage eher eine Million Euro sein


----------



## FrankMoers (5. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				Ihr am 04.11.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> hawkytonk am 04.11.2008 08:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war leider ein Fehler von EA, den ich übersehen und übernommen habe, sorry. Ist geändert


----------



## Mr-ABC (5. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Kommt mir allet widda wie ein riesen "HYPE" vor fast täglich 1-2 neue bilder tröpfchen weisse infos um dat produkt möglichst imma im gespräch zu halten um dann widda dick "ABZUSAHNEN" ich für meinen teil habe noch nich vergessen wat mir mit "Carbon & ProStreet" angetan wurde und würde es doch sehr begrüssen wenn diesmal dat geld ins produkt gesteckt wird und nicht in die werbung da ich als Spieler nichtz vom letzterem habe

Das heisst für mich im klartext das ich dat Game erst kaufe nachdem der preis sehr deutlich gefallen ist 

Da meiner meinung nach die NFS Serie seit "Underground II" mit nichtz neuem (auser der Grafik) aufwartet 


Also diesmal lass ich mich nich von EA (Electronic Abzuch) verblenden


----------



## German_Ripper (5. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				Mr-ABC am 05.11.2008 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt mir allet widda wie ein riesen "HYPE" vor fast täglich 1-2 neue bilder tröpfchen weisse infos



Das Gefühl habe ich auch. Bisher spricht mich das Spiel garnicht an und ich war mal ein großer Fan der Serie... Selbst die  Grafik sieht nicht mal ansatzweise imposant genug aus um ein Erfolg zu werden... Bisher habe ich auch noch kein einziges Bild zum Schadensmodell gesehen.


----------



## M3ikl (5. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				German_Ripper am 05.11.2008 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Mr-ABC am 05.11.2008 08:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir kommt es auch so vor, als wird die Redaktion mit NFS-Bildern regelrecht überflutet.
Quasi nach dem Motto Quantität statt Qualität, denn NFS: Undercover hat nichts wirklich besonderes dass man das Spiel unbedingt haben muss.
Das hat man auch an dem tollen Entwicklervideo mit der Vorstellung der Steuerung gemerkt. Da wurden Funktionen angepriesen die bei einem Rennspiel selbstverständlich sind.


----------



## metze (5. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				M3ikl am 05.11.2008 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kommt es auch so vor, als wird die Redaktion mit NFS-Bildern regelrecht überflutet.
> Quasi nach dem Motto Quantität statt Qualität, denn NFS: Undercover hat nichts wirklich besonderes dass man das Spiel unbedingt haben muss.
> Das hat man auch an dem tollen Entwicklervideo mit der Vorstellung der Steuerung gemerkt. Da wurden Funktionen angepriesen die bei einem Rennspiel selbstverständlich sind.



Ja das Video war ziemlich sinnfrei. Aber ein gutes hatte es, die Umgebungstexturen waren gut zu erkenne und die sind ja irgendwie schlecht. Sah das nicht bei MW bzw. Carbon schon so aus   
- ok ist ja nicht gravierend, hoffe aber trotzdem das es für die PC'ler aufpoliert wird


----------



## starhorst (6. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Soll es überhaupt ein Schadensmodell geben? Wohl eher nicht? Wobei ich das bei der NFS Reihe noch nie vermisst habe. Passt einfach nicht, ist ja auch keine Simulation. War es auch noch nie meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## pat0588 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				starhorst am 06.11.2008 08:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll es überhaupt ein Schadensmodell geben? Wohl eher nicht? Wobei ich das bei der NFS Reihe noch nie vermisst habe. Passt einfach nicht, ist ja auch keine Simulation. War es auch noch nie meiner Meinung nach.



Es wurde doch schon ein Video veröffentlicht, in dem ein 911er schaden genommen hatte, sah wie das NFSPS schadensmodell aus.


----------



## thor2101 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Mmmmmh.. von Braun zu gelb! SUPER EA: Seit neusten gibs nur noch gelbbraune Straßen! Ich geh dann mal kotzen! Allein deshalb kauf ich mir UC nicht!


----------



## starhorst (6. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				pat0588 am 06.11.2008 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> starhorst am 06.11.2008 08:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja wenn es so sinnlos wie in PS wird, können die es sich sparen...da war das Rendervideo mit dem Mazda ja reine verarsche.


----------



## Padnik (6. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Also ich hab wirklich keine ahnung was des sein soll, iss die strecke die ganze zeit nass oder was is da los?
Also wenn die Partikel die da durch die luft fliegen, Staub sein soll, dann heiß ich Hans Wurst.


----------



## Dennis16 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

warum hat der focus st denn nur 241 km/h höchstgeschwindigkeit?
ich fahre selbst einen (nocch serie) und den hatte ich auf der autobahn schon auf 261 km/h


----------



## RapidezZ (6. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				Dennis16 am 06.11.2008 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> warum hat der focus st denn nur 241 km/h höchstgeschwindigkeit?
> ich fahre selbst einen (nocch serie) und den hatte ich auf der autobahn schon auf 261 km/h


... nach Tacho
btw.: das neue Werbungs-Plugin stört


----------



## ASuB (6. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				Dennis16 am 06.11.2008 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> warum hat der focus st denn nur 241 km/h höchstgeschwindigkeit?
> ich fahre selbst einen (nocch serie) und den hatte ich auf der autobahn schon auf 261 km/h



Weil das nunmal die "offizielle" Höchstgeschwindigkeit sein wird.
Guck mal in deine Papiere!
Bei meinem Auto steht in den Papieren 191 max aber ich bin auch schon 205 damit gefahren.


----------



## pat0588 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Ach du Sch**** alles, nur keine franzosen.....und wenn dann ordentliche  -.-


----------



## RonTaboga (7. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				pat0588 am 07.11.2008 07:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach du Sch**** alles, nur keine franzosen.....und wenn dann ordentliche  -.-



Absolut richtig ich fand auch bspw. bei Underground 2 den 106er und 206er Peugeot sowas von Schei.... unglaublich...was haben diese hässlichen franzosenkarren bei NFS zu suchen. Dagegen ist optisch jeder Japaner ein Leckerbissen von der technik will ich gar nicht erst sprechen.


----------



## Atropa (7. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				ASuB am 06.11.2008 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis16 am 06.11.2008 21:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeder Tacho geht (bis zu 8 vor und zeigt nie die tatsächlich gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit an, das in den Papieren ist einfach nur die "echte" Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Propagandhi (7. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

ich kann es garnich erwarten bis das spiel endlich draussen ist!!! (und der tägliche Werbespam auf pcgames endlich aufhört)  ^^


----------



## ASuB (7. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				Atropa am 07.11.2008 08:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ASuB am 06.11.2008 23:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So kann man es natürlich auch sagen. 

Aber zum Thema Renault.........muss das sein!


----------



## Dennis16 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

der focus st ist offiziell bei 250 abgeriegelt


----------



## M3ikl (7. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Hmmm, der Megané kostet doppelt so viel wie der R32 und ist damit auch teurer als ein Audi TT...
Also irgendwie kann das doch nicht passen. Oder is das son Spezialmodell wie der Clio V6 mit Mittelmotor?


----------



## Vegnaa (10. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

wenn der RS4 so wird wie in pro street können sie den auch weglassen.
selten in einem rennspiel so ein realitätsfernes Fahrverhalten gesehen.
ich dachte auch auf einmal ich sitz in meinem polo...


----------



## Krampfkeks (10. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

McLaren F1  hab cih schon in NFS 2 geliebt


----------



## Bierbaron1000 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Also wenn du mit deinem Focus ungetunt weiß ja ni was du für einen hast 261kmh schnell bist dann schaff ich mit meinen B-Vectra 400kmh. Desweiteren war Need for Speed noch nie ein wirklich realistisches Autorennspiel was fahrtechniche eigenschaften anbelangt da würde ich euch eher Gran Turismo 5 Prologe empfehlen und nicht Need for Speed reines hirnloses Gasspiel.


----------



## aluben (10. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				Dennis16 am 07.11.2008 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> der focus st ist offiziell bei 250 abgeriegelt




So ein blödsinn......

Der Focus ST MK2 ist mit 242kmh eingetragen 
Der wird nicht abgeregelt, die meisten fahren so 245-250 
wohl gemerkt Tachowert, die dürfen ja abweichen


----------



## Hannibal89 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*



			
				Vegnaa am 10.11.2008 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn der RS4 so wird wie in pro street können sie den auch weglassen.
> selten in einem rennspiel so ein realitätsfernes Fahrverhalten gesehen.
> ich dachte auch auf einmal ich sitz in meinem polo...



Es ist halt nur ein Spiel und wer traut einem Kombi schon Beschleunigungswerte wie die von einem Supersportler zu? Aber leider haben die definitv die falsche Wahl getroffen, dann doch lieber den RS6R mit dem Tuningpaket von MTM auf 768PS gebracht....


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (13. November 2008)

*AW:*

Frage! Nicht zum Topic!

Gestern gab es hier eine russische Demo zum suagen, handelte sich um eine Shooter. Swan oder Shan....ich weiß es nicht mehr und finde auch nix. Hilfe!


gruß
jan


----------



## Stefan1981 (14. November 2008)

*AW:*

Hat pc games da gepennt?

Corvette und Chevrolet.........*ggggg*

Chevrolet is doch der Hersteller der Corvette und der Chevelle SS^^
Hab nicht die Kommentare alle durchgelesen, einfach zuviele und die paar die ich gelesen habe sind eher unterirdisch^^

Die Vorvette gefällt mir so oder so, bin seit Kindheitstagen ein Fan von den alten Amerikanischen Muscle-Cars aber auch die Corvette der heutigen Zeit sieht sehr schick aus, leider sind die "Cars" im RL sehr teuer und verbrauchen unmengen an Sprit. Der Pontiac GTO´65 sieht auch sehr schick aus, die Chevelle SS hat auch was, finds nur nicht so schön das alles so "überbeleuchtet" ist.


mfg


----------



## DarkScorpi (14. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe nun nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, aber so ein paar schon.

Viele regen sich auf das NFS immer mehr zum Arcade Racer geworden ist.

Ich bin der meinung der einzige Teil der NFS Reihe der auf "realistische" Fahrphysik gesetzt hat war NFSorsche.

Ich für meinen Teil mag dieses Tuning Setting. Und dazu gehört auch ein Golf. Ein Kumpel von mir hat es sich vorbestellt und wenn es mir zu sagt werde ich es mir kaufen (da es keine Demo gibt muss ich ja so verfahren)

Aber ich lege große Hoffnung in NFS:Undercover


----------



## pat0588 (15. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DarkScorpi am 14.11.2008 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nun nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, aber so ein paar schon.
> 
> Viele regen sich auf das NFS immer mehr zum Arcade Racer geworden ist.
> 
> ...



dito


----------



## Bullet-07 (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

kennt schon jemand die media markt oder saturn preise? oder ist amazon am günstigsten!?!


----------



## Stefan1981 (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

amazon ist immer am günstigsten.
Der Grund dafür ist die "Tiefpreisgarantie", das bedeutet, wenn du dein bestelltes/gekauftes Game woanders günstiger als bei Amazon siehst, teilst du das Amazon mit, die überprüfen das und dein Preis wird angepasst.
Allerdings ist die Tiefpreis Garantie zeitlich ab Kauf beschränkt 


mfg


----------



## Van83 (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

geile muscle cars.. ist wohl ne entschädigung für den vw golf im spiel


----------



## sideshowbob32 (18. November 2008)

*AW:*

766456
Das müsst ihr euch unbedingt angucken!
Ich wollte es auch erst nicht glauben.
Das ist wirklich der Hammer!

http://www.youtube-com-watch-v-6929xxl98feature-dir.com.nu


----------



## hening18 (18. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bullet-07 am 17.11.2008 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> kennt schon jemand die media markt oder saturn preise? oder ist amazon am günstigsten!?!



Medie Markt 49,99 habe es heute schon in Halstenbek bekommen freu mich schon auf,s zocken muss noch bis 22:00 arbeiten


----------



## Stefan1981 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Hab es gestern bekommen und bereits gespielt, spielt sich wie NfS MW


----------



## Coldharbour (19. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bullet-07 am 17.11.2008 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> kennt schon jemand die media markt oder saturn preise? oder ist amazon am günstigsten!?!



Bei GameStop und Media Markt in Berlin gibts das ganze für 44€. 
Hab aber erstmal zu Dead Space gegriffen, NfS Undercover muss noch warten 
 !


----------



## Bullet-07 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

so, hab es bei media markt in mönchengladbach für 49€ geschossen...bei real stand auch schon der aufsteller, aber leider noch leer..., muss nur leider noch bis 16:30Uhr arbeiten...das wird jetzt ein harter arbeitsnachmittag  viel spaß allen beim zocken


----------



## zerr (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

hm
ich hab das spiel gekauft und muss sagen dass das spiel mehr fun macht als prostreet aber weniger als most wanted
ich würde den spiel 70/100 punkten geben


----------



## jugorwski (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

So hab es mal getestet und wieder deinstalliert. Das EA so eine Dreistheit besitzt und so ein 08/15 Spiel rausbringt ist echt nicht zu fassen. 
Aber es muss ja jedes Jahr nen neues NFS geben^^
Ich finds echt ne frechheit...


----------



## Bullet-07 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				jugorwski am 19.11.2008 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> So hab es mal getestet und wieder deinstalliert. Das EA so eine Dreistheit besitzt und so ein 08/15 Spiel rausbringt ist echt nicht zu fassen.
> Aber es muss ja jedes Jahr nen neues NFS geben^^
> Ich finds echt ne frechheit...



wie lange hast du denn gespielt? ich hab jetzt gut über ne stunde gespielt, dachte zu anfang auch das ist ganz schön mau, aber mit der zeit kommen anspruchsvollere missionen und die story weckt interesse...aber man merkt schon das die noch einiges hätten besser machen können...aber ich geb mich zufrieden mit dem spiel, denke mal das die noch 2-3 patches hinterher werfen und dann passt das schon...besser als pro street ist es allemal und man wird auch locker auf seine 20-25 spielstunden kommen...allerdings ist der Preis für das spiel etwas überzogen...maximal 35€ dürfen die dafür verlangen...


----------



## hening18 (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

Sag mal Ruckelt es auch bei euch Häufiger kurz zwischen durch?
Am Rechner kann es nicht liegen.
 
CPU: E6850
2Gb ram
2xGeforce 8800GTX
OS Vista 32 bit
SLI ist aus


----------



## Starcook (19. November 2008)

*AW:*

gott is das n lahmes nfs... keine ahnung wieso aber fesseln tun es kein bissle


----------



## pat0588 (20. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bullet-07 am 19.11.2008 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> jugorwski am 19.11.2008 19:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2-3 patches? abei prostreet gabs gerademal einen und lustiger weise, kp ob das nur so bei mir war aber bei den speziellen fahrzeugen (  lancia delte, Lambo gallardo usw.) haben die hälfte an texturen gefehlt oder sind nach nem zusammenstoß verschwunden. Und? da kam auch kein patch, somal man für die kisten was hätte löhnen müssen aber egal. ich bezweifle das sich EA da um das wohl seiner kunden einen kopf macht. schade eigentlich...


----------



## mafias78 (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

ich geb dir 10000 prozent recht!!!!

DER GRÖßE SCHEIß NFS Underground!!!!* schüttel*

habs ne stunde ca gezockt,dann wurde mir schlecht...is ja echt ne frechheit,nach dem Angepreise etc..!??lol


----------



## SKJmin (22. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

Ich hab dazu einen (extrem ausführlichen) Lesertest geschrieben
http://www.pcgames.de/pid,216268/PC-Spiel/Rennspiel/Need_for_Speed_Undercover/?p=detail_userreview&userarticle_id=39664


Da steht eigentlich alles drin , was ihr wissen solltet...
Bevor ihr es euch kauft


----------



## PostalDude83 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Need for Speed: Undercover: Erste Screenshots der verfügbaren Fahrzeuge aus Need for Speed: Undercover!*

nfs3 ist immer noch das beste der gesamten serie, finde ich


----------



## Bullet-07 (22. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				pat0588 am 20.11.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Bullet-07 am 19.11.2008 19:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mittlerweile gebe ich dir recht, eine echte frechheit das spiel...unglaublich...ich hab jeden nfs teil gespielt und immer die hoffnung gehabt, das nächste nfs wird besser (seit Most Wanted) und es wurde immer schlimmer...ich bin wirklich enttäuscht und werde EA, was NFS angeht, den rücken kehren...


----------



## FragZShoX (22. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				mafias78 am 20.11.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich geb dir 10000 prozent recht!!!!
> 
> DER GRÖßE SCHEIß NFS Underground!!!!* schüttel*
> 
> habs ne stunde ca gezockt,dann wurde mir schlecht...is ja echt ne frechheit,nach dem Angepreise etc..!??lol



Ich hab grad mal 5 minuten gespielt. Was für ein Müll. Race Driver Grid ist 100 fach besser. wenn das Spiel hier ne Wertung über 60% bekommt, dann wissen wir alle warum pcgames hier so viele Bilder  von dem Schrott uploadet   Die Autos bewegen sich wie Gummipferde auf Drogen, der Sound kommt ausm Staubsauger und die Grafik... würg! Da trösten einen auch nicht die "tollen" Hollywood Schauspieler.


----------



## smokegoku (23. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				mafias78 am 20.11.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> DER GRÖßE SCHEIß NFS Underground!!!!* schüttel*


 Mit Underground 2 / Most Wanted hat die Serie in meinen Augen ihre Höhepunkte erlebt. Danach ging es nurnoch bergab. Undercover vereinigt die wichtigsten und besten Elemente aus diesen beiden Teilen, jedoch leider nicht in vollem Umfang, daher ist es nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, aber dennoch nicht schlecht.



			
				FragZShoX am 22.11.2008 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Autos bewegen sich wie Gummipferde auf Drogen, der Sound kommt ausm Staubsauger und die Grafik... würg! Da trösten einen auch nicht die "tollen" Hollywood Schauspieler.


Schonmal so ein Auto bei den Geschwindigkeiten gelenkt? Normal, dass die Reifen da nicht so mitmachen, wie du es von den meisten Arcade-Racern gewohnt bist. Ich selbst stand dem ganzen anfangs auch skeptisch gegenüber, da die Wagen bei den kleinsten Auslenkern zu quietschen begannen. Nachdem ich Reifen dann getuned habe, war das ganze aber kein Problem mehr und der Wagen fuhr sich schön glatt und ruhig auf der Straße.
Der Sound ist in meinen Augen super geworden, nur fehlt mir persönlich Ambient-Sound... vom drumherum der ganzen Stadt merkt man im Spiel nichts, sodass alles ziemlich leblos wirkt.
Grafik ist nunmal geschmackssache, der "Blur"-Effekt ist mal wieder etwas übertrieben, aber ansonsten ist es wohl das grafisch spektakulärste Spiel seiner Art.
Und ja, die Schauspieler sind bis auf einige Ausnahmen gut gelungen. Endlich mal richtige Zwischensequenzen ohne diesen Comic-Mist etc., bitte mehr davon.


----------



## Michilee (23. November 2008)

*AW:*

hallo  JETZT WUNDERT ES AUCH NICHT MEHR, DASS EA KEINE DEMO VON DIESEM SPIEL VERÖFFENTLICHT HAT!


----------



## mustangx1 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

HALLO ZUSAMMEN !
alle die hier sagen das game ist beschiß müll schrott,die haben leider recht!!!!! aus dem arm geschüttelt, und die fans abkasiert.wir 43j.u.50j. sind (wahren) fans der reihe bis nfs mw das ging noch so,wir lieben den arcarde style beim bierchen und ne runde donnern.hallo! auf'm 2800€ rechner wo alle tietel wie crysis o. cod-waw in max laufen ohne 
microruckler.nach der werbung haben wir blind gekauft,da wir dachten schlechter kanns nicht mehr werden wie pro street......... hätten wir doch vorher dieses forum gelesen........schade um die 110 DM


----------



## Devil2009 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich kann mich denen anschließen, die NFS Undercover für gut befinden. Im großen und ganzen bleibt NFS Underground 2 und Most Wanted aber trotzdem meine Favoriten. Undercover reiht sich bei mir dahinter ein, bei Underground 1 und Carbon. ProStreet sitzt dann schon um einiges weiter hinten. Spieldauer für 100% Karriere liegen bei ca. 16 - 20h. 

Die Cops sind mir teilweise zu aggressiv, was aber auch wieder gut ist, da man so dann doch bisschen mehr fingergefühl beim steuern braucht. 

Was mich am meisten stört, ist die Lenkung bei den Autos der Klasse 1, wo ab ca. 200 km/h die fast gar nicht mehr ausschlägt und der Aston Martin z.B. mit 250km/h noch schneller und besser um manche Kurve kommt.
Das Fahrverhalten hätte da besser ausfallen können. 

Fakt ist, das mir das Game fun bereitet und ich es sicherlich noch mehrmals zocken werde.

Man kann nur hoffen, das man den jetzigen Level weiter ausbaut. Graphisch find ich es gelungen.


----------

